# DOT numbers on Pick Up trucks



## dgerke

Lately Ive been noticing Pick up trucks with DOT numbers on them.Is this now a requirement?If so were do I go to get one ? I'm from the State of Michigan..


----------



## Rc2505

If you have commercial license on it I think you have to display your DOT number.


----------



## qualitycut

In mn its any commercial over 10,000 gvw needs it.


----------



## ponyboy

It been lawn in ny for over 5 years onerous 10000


----------



## Bigrd1

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/msp/Intrastate_USDOT_FAQs_189910_7.pdf This is what I found on it when I was looking.


----------



## Dr Who

Depends on your state regs..
check out your local DMV website, you should be able to fine out there.

In Ky, we do not have to have one for plowing, unless its over 10,000GVW unless its a farm truck, or a tow truck. I think some transporting companies are required depending on what they transport (even in a car) but I am not sure in it.


----------



## fercho1

Depends on the state


----------



## cold_and_tired

If your vehicle or combination of vehicles has a GVWR of 10,001 lbs or greater and is used in commerce, you need a DOT number. It can be on a magnet or permanently affixed to the vehicle.

Colorado has been enforcing that rule HARD for the last few years. They always have multiple portable scales and inspections almost any day of the week and seem to nab more pickups than they do big rigs. I'm legal and I'm glad they are cracking down. It evens the playing field a little more.


----------



## South Seneca

I've been noticing the same thing here in NY. I don't believe many of these pick ups would be over 10,000 lbs.


----------



## tuney443

A lot of wrong info here.A truck by itself or a truck and it's trailer with a Rated weight combined of 10,000 lbs. or more used for commerce[plowing/salting is commerce as an example] needs DOT authority in most states for both intra and interstate travel.It's not a big deal at all,if you do the application yourself,I'm quite sure it's still free,you just have to pay for the signage of your choice that has to go on the truck/tractor. Here's 1 link that I found on the fly:
USDOT Number All businesses operating a Commercial Motor Vehicle (CMV) across state lines must have and display a USDOT number. Most states also require businesses that operarate a CMV solely within their state to have a USDOT number also. A CMV is any vehicle by itself or used in combination with a trailer, which the total loaded weight, of the truck and/or combination, is rated at 10,000 lbs or greater. All Intrastate vehicles transporting Hazmat or US Mail with a GVWR of 10,000 lbs or more must also have a USDOT #. Farm vehicles 10,000 lbs. GVWR and over are also required to have a US DOT # now.


----------



## KMBertog

Illinois cops cracking down on this as well. We have USDOT numbers on all our dumps. Not pickups though.


----------



## wizardsr

We have DOT numbers on all trucks. The 3/4 tons don't need them as they're under 10k GVWR, but as soon as they're hooked to the smallest of trailers, they're over 10k combined GVWR, so they are necessary at that point. In MN, you don't have to have them on the truck, just need to be able to produce it upon request, unless you cross state lines. I can't expect an employee to remember the DOT number, so I put it on the trucks when I have them lettered, as it's a very minimal additional cost to the lettering.


----------



## Bigrd1

In Michigan if you run a truck and trailer in the summer or winter with a 10,000 combined GVWR then you need to have DOT numbers. Pretty much every commercial company in michigan has them on their trucks. They put this in effect to try and get rid of some of the little mom and pop companies driving around in their navigators and dump trailers. And yes I have actually seen this going down I75. They are free through the internet so it's best to at least get them.


----------



## buttaluv

oh man, don't get me started on this crap!

but it does depend on your state, and who you talk to in that state, or if you cross state lines, etc. etc. etc.....

Personally I believe it to be a revenue generator!


----------



## grandview

The number and registration are "free" ,until your caught.


----------



## cretebaby

KMBertog;1241088 said:


> Illinois cops cracking down on this as well. We have USDOT numbers on all our dumps. Not pickups though.


You got a link to anything saying you need them in IL? I haven't been able to find anything and the Fed site shows that IL doesn't require them.


----------



## Lasher66

I live in Ohio, right on the Michigan border. I have one account that is in Michigan. Do I need to have DOT numbers to go into michigan for one account? Thanks


----------



## cretebaby

Lasher66;1447321 said:


> I live in Ohio, right on the Michigan border. I have one account that is in Michigan. Do I need to have DOT numbers to go into michigan for one account? Thanks


Yes...........


----------



## todddude

Yea we need them on pickups in NY as stated above. We put them on all trucks with commercial plates, even my jeep. Probably don't need it on that but it looks cool matching all the other trucks. Plus I think it is a little more profesional looking overall when all the trucks match up with signage, truck #'s & DOT numbers. Clients don't know if you have 2 or 22 trucks, make first truck is #105 then go from there


----------



## White Gardens

cretebaby;1256320 said:


> You got a link to anything saying you need them in IL? I haven't been able to find anything and the Fed site shows that IL doesn't require them.


As far as I know you don't need them in IL unless you are doing interstate commerce.

Seeing your location, and the fact your probably running across the border, then I'm almost positive you need a DOT inspection and DOT numbers on your truck.

.....


----------



## TGM

the states do vary, but i believe once you go over _any_ state line in a truck over 10k gvw (or a combo trailer/truck) you need dot numbers. i have them on my work truck (no longer in the landscaping field).

the biggest problem i see is the DOT enforcing the hours of service rule to plow guys. i haven't heard of any problems, but it's another thing to worry about..


----------



## stang2244

I was under the same impression that in Colorado(and most states) you had to get DOT numbers if your truck or truck and trailer were over 10,000 GVWR. My truck is an F250 with a 10K GVWR. I have done nothing with DOT to get a number or anything and I was pulling a small single axle trailer about 4 months ago. This small trailer put me over the 10K limit and as I went by a mobile weigh station they waived me in. I talked with the DOT agent, gave him insurance, registration, etc. and just flat out asked him if I needed DOT numbers. He told me it wasn't required but that it helps speed the process up at weigh stations. He checked all my info and sent me on my merry way. 

From everything I've heard, I need DOT numbers anytime I tow anything with my truck already being right at the limit. I've been trying to figure out if this specific DOT guy just didn't know what he was talking about and I was actually in violation, or if I don't actually need them because my truck itself is 10K or under.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Some states require it. Sorry if this link is already posted but it has a list/map of the states that require it. http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/registration-USDOT.htm


----------



## doyles

grandview;1256301 said:


> The number and registration are "free" ,until your caught.


what do you mean by untill your caught.
if you go to usdot and fill out there form and they give you your number.
you put that number on your truck what can you get in trouble for.
did i miss a step


----------



## Lasher66

I think he was saying you dont have to do anything until your caught.


----------



## doyles

i was just checking. i wanted to make sure i did every thing right last year.
the last thing you need is to get pulled over and get a bunch of tickets.
or possibly have your truck and trailer towed.
thanks for the reply


----------



## doyles

i heard last year cops did stop some people driving around.
the ones that were runing a busness without dot numbers 
that were over the combined weight rating did have there trucks and trailors towed.
how whould you like to start your day out that way.
thanks again


----------



## tuney443

Lasher66;1449111 said:


> I think he was saying you dont have to do anything until your caught.


Not quite.He was referring to the fact that getting registered for being DOT compliant is completely free but if you don't register and you get stopped,you will get cited for that and probably more.That will be the end of the free part so to speak.It just pays to be proactive here.


----------



## Plowtoy

O.k., I just got off the phone with the "truck safety hot-line" (800-682-4682) and this is what they told me.
IN MICHIGAN, if the truck exceeds the 10,001 lb GVWR you MUST have DOT numbers AND your business name, city, and state in lettering with 3" (min) letters on both sides of the vehicle. 
According to the lady I spoke with, my Yukon would not need dot numbers (because GVWR is 6900lb, even with the blade and 400lbs of calcium, I wouldn't exceed 10,001 lbs) but would need the business name, city and state on both sides in contrasting colors of the vehicle (that applies to vehicles in Michigan over 5001lbs). I asked her if it would hurt to have them (the dot numbers) anyway and she said it could cause me problems since it is not required. At this point, I'm not sure about the super-duty (its a 250) and I haven't looked at the GVWR)) for dot numbers, but would need business name on it also.
I would encourage anyone in MICHIGAN that has questions to call the "TRUCK SAFETY HOT-LINE at 800-682-4682. They seem to be very knowledgeable on exact requirements for what we do. HOPE THIS HELPS, Dave


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

jhall22guitar;1448913 said:


> Some states require it.. http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/registration-USDOT.htm


You're right

*"Companies that operate commercial vehicles transporting passengers or hauling cargo in interstate commerce must be registered with the FMCSA and must have a USDOT Number". commercial intrastate hazardous materials carriers who haul quantities requiring a safety permit must register for a USDOT Number. The USDOT Number serves as a unique identifier when collecting and monitoring a company's safety information acquired during audits, compliance reviews, crash investigations, and inspections.
*

*Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, New York, Nebraska, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Washington, West Virginia, Wisconsin, and Wyoming.*

then you need one mandatory (regardless of the vehicle size weight, etc). if the vehicle you're registered in the state with if you're doing interstate commerce using commercial registrations. you can have a prius, and if you're doing interstate commerce, you need a DOT number. The other states that aren't listed there are optional if you're staying in state with your vehicle.


----------



## John Mac

The name and number on the truck here doesn't get enforced at all. No big deal to me because my trucks are in compliance any ways. 

The big picture is this, regulation, taxation, permits, fines, fees etc. The more this country becomes a country of free stuff given by the government the more these revenue making policy's will increase. 

You want free education, free health care, free food, fee housing, free this, free that, all paid for by government. This all cant be paid for by the rich paying more taxes, or increasing the deficit, so hang on were just getting started on regulation, taxation, permits, fines, fees etc. 

My suggestion is get on the welfare roles because if you cant beat em mite as well join em.


----------



## tuney443

Dogplow Dodge;1450444 said:


> You're right
> 
> *"Companies that operate commercial vehicles transporting passengers or hauling cargo in interstate commerce must be registered with the FMCSA and must have a USDOT Number". commercial intrastate hazardous materials carriers who haul quantities requiring a safety permit must register for a USDOT Number. The USDOT Number serves as a unique identifier when collecting and monitoring a company's safety information acquired during audits, compliance reviews, crash investigations, and inspections.
> *
> 
> *Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, New York, Nebraska, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Washington, West Virginia, Wisconsin, and Wyoming.*
> 
> then you need one mandatory (regardless of the vehicle size weight, etc). if the vehicle you're registered in the state with if you're doing interstate commerce using commercial registrations. you can have a prius, and if you're doing interstate commerce, you need a DOT number. The other states that aren't listed there are optional if you're staying in state with your vehicle.


You would be hard pressed to registering a Prius for having ''commercial vehicle'' status. This from FMCSA's definition page:

Commercial motor vehicle (CMV) means a motor vehicle or combination of motor vehicles used in commerce to transport passengers or property if the motor vehicle-
(1) Has a gross combination weight rating or gross combination weight of 11,794 kilograms or more (26,001 pounds or more), whichever is greater, inclusive of a towed unit(s) with a gross vehicle weight rating or gross vehicle weight of more than 4,536 kilograms (10,000 pounds), whichever is greater; or
(2) Has a gross vehicle weight rating or gross vehicle weight of 11,794 or more kilograms (26,001 pounds or more), whichever is greater; or
(3) Is designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver; or
(4) Is of any size and is used in the transportation of hazardous materials as defined in this section.


----------



## superdog1

*PA rules*

For all of us PA guys, they also just passed a law that says all *Intrastate* and *Interstate* trucks over 26,000 pounds must now have a PA DOT # on their trucks. Thia applies even IF you do not leave the great state of PA with your goods.

Per a recent article I read on http://www.thetruckersreport.com/tr...5346-pa-truckers-must-display-dot-number.html

_Pennsylvania carriers in intrastate commerce now must have a U.S. Department of Transportation number, joining 30 other states with this requirement.

Even if operating in state, Pennsylvania carriers must display the DOT number and the business name on both sides of commercial vehicles.

A new rule enacted earlier this year requires the number to help identify carriers with serious safety violations discovered during roadside inspections or following truck crashes. Unsafe carriers will be notified of deficiencies and may undergo an operational review to bring them into compliance.

Other states with the mandate are Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, New York, Nebraska, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Washington, West Virginia, Wisconsin, and Wyoming.

More information is available at www.psp.state.pa.us or (717) 783-5556.
Carriers can obtain a USDOT number free by visiting www.fmcsa.dot.gov and registering under the heading "Registration and Licensing." _


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

tuney443;1450463 said:


> You would be hard pressed to registering a Prius for having ''commercial vehicle'' status. .


Well, OK

Maybe just this one prius.... and that's it...
:laughing:


----------



## GMD1984

in nys any truck over 10,000 gvw must have us dot #, commercial or privet and if privet it must say not for hire with the dot #. and any one operating any comm vehicle one 10kgvw but have a valid medical card as well .


----------



## Longae29

I had a nice meeting with the wi state patrol in a new truck the other day. Got a written warning for no dot # shown (haven't put it on yet)license plate was blocked by the salter, 1 light was out on the roof of the cab, I had a bag of sidewalk salt on the flatbed (unsecured load) no triangles, no fire extinguisher.


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1459522 said:


> I had a nice meeting with the wi state patrol in a new truck the other day. Got a written warning for no dot # shown (haven't put it on yet)license plate was blocked by the salter, 1 light was out on the roof of the cab, I had a bag of sidewalk salt on the flatbed (unsecured load) no triangles, no fire extinguisher.


What kind of truck? I said on here a month or so ago that WI is cracking down on this stuff more. Did they just give you a warning and something you have to show you fixed all issues?


----------



## Rat_Power_78

wizardsr;1241154 said:


> We have DOT numbers on all trucks. The 3/4 tons don't need them as they're under 10k GVWR, but as soon as they're hooked to the smallest of trailers, they're over 10k combined GVWR, so they are necessary at that point. In MN, you don't have to have them on the truck, just need to be able to produce it upon request, unless you cross state lines. I can't expect an employee to remember the DOT number, so I put it on the trucks when I have them lettered, as it's a very minimal additional cost to the lettering.


Beat me to it. We are close enough to the IA border that we put DOT number on all trucks, even pickups just so its one less thing to worry about. The more legal you appear the less chance of being hassled IMO.


----------



## Bandit

I always thought that any enforcement was based on the states need for cash ?
At least it seems like that is the motivation here in Mass. for a lot of the things they do .
Bob


----------



## Longae29

WIPensFan;1459528 said:


> What kind of truck? I said on here a month or so ago that WI is cracking down on this stuff more. Did they just give you a warning and something you have to show you fixed all issues?


1 ton. Just a written warning, 15 days to get everything fixed and mail it in and say its fixed.

The salt bag was the one that surprised me. he said if any part of the flatbed doesnt have a lip, then everything has to be secured, but if theres any kind of lip around it, everything can just be loose.

He pulled me over for the salter blocking the license plate. BUT....he was going to pull me over regardless, he was parked in the curb lane, and pulled out as soon as he saw me coming. This wasn't even on the interstate. I've been seeing a lot more staties with trucks pulled over on side roads....


----------



## jomama45

Longae29;1459707 said:


> The salt bag was the one that surprised me. he said if any part of the flatbed doesnt have a lip, then everything has to be secured, but if theres any kind of lip around it, everything can just be loose.


What we've been told in the past by the DOT cop here is that any non-aggregate gets strapped down. This was in a dumptruck with sides.


----------



## dfd9

jomama45;1459793 said:


> What we've been told in the past by the DOT cop here is that any non-aggregate gets strapped down. This was in a dumptruck with sides.


Couldn't salt be considered an aggregate?


----------



## jomama45

dfd9;1459799 said:


> Couldn't salt be considered an aggregate?


Of course it can, as long is you can get past that funky plastic bag entombing it............


----------



## dfd9

jomama45;1459809 said:


> Of course it can, as long is you can get past that funky plastic bag entombing it............


So _now_ you want to get technical.


----------



## gusdust

A friend was stopped at night for no tarp on his V box salter. No ticket though.

Rep. Macmaster just introduced HB5228 to the transportation committee here in Mich. to get the weight raised from 10,001 back to 26,001 gvw. I went to the hearing. Farm Bureau and the MNLA sent this out. Kind of short notice but they had good attendance. If any of you are in agreement, you might want to contact your representative and voice your opinions. Here's how it read.

Green Industry Call To Action!

We need your attendance to make a visual impression on the legislative members of the House Transportation Committee Meeting tomorrow at 12:00 p.m.!!

On your way to a job site do you avoid certain areas because you've heard that the weigh master is pulling trucks and trailers over? 
Have you been pulled over, sat on the side of the road, and then received a hefty fine because you weren't in full compliance?

If you answered yes to either of these questions, I have good news for you. A Bill has been introduced by Representative MacMaster that changes the definition of a commercial motor vehicle for all trucks doing business in the State of Michigan!

Currently a commercial motor vehicle is a vehicle that has a GVWR, combination with rating, or combination GWR of 10,001 pounds or more. This Bill increases the GVWR to 26,001 pounds or more. If this Bill passes, you are no longer considered driving a commercial motor vehicle and you no longer have to comply with all the difficult and expensive parts of the law.

This Bill is up tomorrow in the House Transportation Committee and WE NEED TO FILL THE ROOM to show that we support this change!

The House Transportation Committee Meeting is being held:

Date: February 29, 2012
Time:	12:00 p.m.
Place:	House Office Building
124 N. Capitol Ave. (the building on the corner of Capitol and Ottawa Sts.)
Room 519

We'll meet at 11:00 a.m. in the lobby of the House Office Building, with the members of the Michigan Farm Bureau to go over details of the Bill and what we'll do as we go into the Committee Room (a light lunch will be provided).

Please let me know if you'll be attending by calling me at 517-381-0437 or emailing me at: [email protected].


----------



## mustangman02232

gusdust;1464001 said:


> A friend was stopped at night for no tarp on his V box salter. No ticket though.
> 
> Rep. Macmaster just introduced HB5228 to the transportation committee here in Mich. to get the weight raised from 10,001 back to 26,001 gvw. I went to the hearing. Farm Bureau and the MNLA sent this out. Kind of short notice but they had good attendance. If any of you are in agreement, you might want to contact your representative and voice your opinions. Here's how it read.
> 
> On your way to a job site do you avoid certain areas because you've heard that the weigh master is pulling trucks and trailers over?
> Have you been pulled over, sat on the side of the road, and then received a hefty fine because you weren't in full compliance?
> 
> If you answered yes to either of these questions, I have good news for you. A Bill has been introduced by Representative MacMaster that changes the definition of a commercial motor vehicle for all trucks doing business in the State of Michigan!
> 
> Currently a commercial motor vehicle is a vehicle that has a GVWR, combination with rating, or combination GWR of 10,001 pounds or more. This Bill increases the GVWR to 26,001 pounds or more. If this Bill passes, you are no longer considered driving a commercial motor vehicle and you no longer have to comply with all the difficult and expensive parts of the law.
> 
> This Bill is up tomorrow in the House Transportation Committee and WE NEED TO FILL THE ROOM to show that we support this change!
> 
> ].


i strongly disagree with this, there are to many idiots out there and there will be to many weekend warriors cutting rates even more then what they are. I think they also need to get rid of the exemption for campers and make EVERYONE subject to FMCSA laws

by the way, in some states, you can get a Bigger fine for going around the scales then what you would for not being in compliance.



cold_and_tired;1240900 said:


> If your vehicle or combination of vehicles has a GVWR of 10,001 lbs or greater and is used in commerce, you need a DOT number. It can be on a magnet or permanently affixed to the vehicle.
> 
> Colorado has been enforcing that rule HARD for the last few years. They always have multiple portable scales and inspections almost any day of the week and seem to nab more pickups than they do big rigs. I'm legal and I'm glad they are cracking down. It evens the playing field a little more.


depends on the cop, if he is trying to meet quota alot of the fly by night landscapers are easy targets, and you can NOT have a magnet on a truck. alot of people are comfusing a PICK up with a one ton. flat beds, utility bodies, and dumps are NOT pick up trucks. You can register a regaly pick up truck COM and not need the DOT numbers unless you are lettered for a buisness on it.


----------



## cretebaby

mustangman02232;1464127 said:


> i strongly disagree with this, there are to many idiots out there and there will be to many weekend warriors cutting rates even more then what they are. I think they also need to get rid of the exemption for campers and make EVERYONE subject to FMCSA laws
> 
> by the way, in some states, you can get a Bigger fine for going around the scales then what you would for not being in compliance.
> 
> depends on the cop, if he is trying to meet quota alot of the fly by night landscapers are easy targets, and* you can NOT have a magnet on a truck*. alot of people are comfusing a PICK up with a one ton. flat beds, utility bodies, and dumps are NOT pick up trucks. You can register a regaly pick up truck COM and not need the DOT numbers unless you are lettered for a buisness on it.


Why not????

Also must of what you just commented on is pure Mass crap and is not the way it is for the rest of us.


----------



## mustangman02232

cretebaby;1464135 said:


> Why not????
> 
> Also must of what you just commented on is pure Mass crap and is not the way it is for the rest of us.


because magnets are not permanent

its FMCSA crap, not just mass


----------



## cretebaby

mustangman02232;1464155 said:


> because magnets are not permanent


They don't have to be permanent.



> its FMCSA crap, not just mass


Your whole bit about registering commercial it doesn't have a pickup bed etc is pure Mass, has nothing to do with FMCSR.


----------



## tuney443

Rules of thumb: 1.While traveling in your home state-intrastate--go to your state's DOT website for advice
2. While traveling across states--interstate--go to the FMCSA site AND the state's DOT
site of the state you're traveling in to make sure you're legal.

NOBODY knows all the rules so be safe--you're on a computer--LOOK IT UP!!!!!


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;1464169 said:


> Rules of thumb: 1.While traveling in your home state-intrastate--go to your state's DOT website for advice
> 2. While traveling across states--interstate--go to the FMCSA site AND the state's DOT
> site of the state you're traveling in to make sure you're legal.
> 
> NOBODY knows all the rules so be safe--you're on a computer--LOOK IT UP!!!!!


When I haul fertilizer that was produced in Libya or Russia but I never cross statelines with it am I engaged in interstate or intrastate commerce?


----------



## tuney443

mustangman02232;1464155 said:


> because magnets are not permanent
> 
> its FMCSA crap, not just mass


From a FMCSA site:

Specifications
Required information must be displayed on both sides of the CMV in letters that significantly contrast with the color of the vehicle. During daylight hours, lettering must be readable from 50 ft. away when the vehicle is stopped. Lettering can be permanent or removable.

Read more: U.S. DOT Regulations on Commercial Vehicle Lettering | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_7604383_dot-regulations-commercial-vehicle-lettering.html#ixzz1oAqCmowW


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;1464172 said:


> When I haul fertilizer that was produced in Libya or Russia but I never cross statelines with it am I engaged in interstate or intrastate commerce?


AHHHHH--vintage Cretebaby---I believe the correct answer would be interstate because obviously the fertilizer didn't originate within that state.I don't think it matters that you weren't the original shipper/trucker.Of course this is only if this shipment is legit in the first place and makes it past customs.Are you considering going into the fertilizer biz Cretebaby or is this one of your ''wandering minds want to know'' type questions????:waving:


----------



## gusdust

mustangman02232;1464127 said:


> i strongly disagree with this, there are to many idiots out there and there will be to many weekend warriors cutting rates even more then what they are. I think they also need to get rid of the exemption for campers and make EVERYONE subject to FMCSA laws
> 
> by the way, in some states, you can get a Bigger fine for going around the scales then what you would for not being in compliance.
> 
> depends on the cop, if he is trying to meet quota alot of the fly by night landscapers are easy targets, and you can NOT have a magnet on a truck. alot of people are comfusing a PICK up with a one ton. flat beds, utility bodies, and dumps are NOT pick up trucks. You can register a regaly pick up truck COM and not need the DOT numbers unless you are lettered for a buisness on it.


As I understand it, a pickup with a trailer which has a total of 10,001 lbs. gvw or more, is subject to FMSCA laws if it is being used for commercial use. Probably even without the trailer if the gvw. is high enough. DOT number, name, phone no. A weigh master pulled me over and educated me about this a few years ago. After talking with my representative's office I learned that it is up to each municipality as to how it is enforced. In my area it has been enforced a lot more since the economy took a crap. I feel like it is just revenue gain. Have been lots of fines and few fixit tickets.


----------



## tuney443

gusdust;1464248 said:


> As I understand it, a pickup with a trailer which has a total of 10,001 lbs. gvw or more, is subject to FMSCA laws if it is being used for commercial use. Probably even without the trailer if the gvw. is high enough. DOT number, name, phone no. A weigh master pulled me over and educated me about this a few years ago. After talking with my representative's office I learned that it is up to each municipality as to how it is enforced. In my area it has been enforced a lot more since the economy took a crap. I feel like it is just revenue gain. Have been lots of fines and few fixit tickets.


That depends whether said pickup is traveling intrastate or interstate.It has NOTHING to do with one's municipality,just the state or states you're traveling in. Go to Michigan's DOT website and look it up.


----------



## 24v6spd

mustangman02232;1464127 said:


> i strongly disagree with this, there are to many idiots out there and there will be to many weekend warriors cutting rates even more then what they are. I think they also need to get rid of the exemption for campers and make EVERYONE subject to FMCSA laws
> 
> by the way, in some states, you can get a Bigger fine for going around the scales then what you would for not being in compliance.
> 
> depends on the cop, if he is trying to meet quota alot of the fly by night landscapers are easy targets, and you can NOT have a magnet on a truck. alot of people are comfusing a PICK up with a one ton. flat beds, utility bodies, and dumps are NOT pick up trucks. You can register a regaly pick up truck COM and not need the DOT numbers unless you are lettered for a buisness on it.


 Why would you be against this when you are not from Michigan? Dosen't really matter because it is going to pass. The last thing we need is more government regulation on campers etc. And magnetic signs are legal with the exception of tow trucks. WHEN the Michigan bill passes it will roll back the weight limit to 26,001 the federal standard, This will return the focus of enforcement where it needs to be, on the large trucks that carry more weight and are much more of a safety issue.


----------



## 24v6spd

gusdust;1464001 said:


> A friend was stopped at night for no tarp on his V box salter. No ticket though.
> 
> Rep. Macmaster just introduced HB5228 to the transportation committee here in Mich. to get the weight raised from 10,001 back to 26,001 gvw. I went to the hearing. Farm Bureau and the MNLA sent this out. Kind of short notice but they had good attendance. If any of you are in agreement, you might want to contact your representative and voice your opinions. Here's how it read.
> 
> Green Industry Call To Action!
> 
> We need your attendance to make a visual impression on the legislative members of the House Transportation Committee Meeting tomorrow at 12:00 p.m.!!
> 
> On your way to a job site do you avoid certain areas because you've heard that the weigh master is pulling trucks and trailers over?
> Have you been pulled over, sat on the side of the road, and then received a hefty fine because you weren't in full compliance?
> 
> If you answered yes to either of these questions, I have good news for you. A Bill has been introduced by Representative MacMaster that changes the definition of a commercial motor vehicle for all trucks doing business in the State of Michigan!
> 
> Currently a commercial motor vehicle is a vehicle that has a GVWR, combination with rating, or combination GWR of 10,001 pounds or more. This Bill increases the GVWR to 26,001 pounds or more. If this Bill passes, you are no longer considered driving a commercial motor vehicle and you no longer have to comply with all the difficult and expensive parts of the law.
> 
> This Bill is up tomorrow in the House Transportation Committee and WE NEED TO FILL THE ROOM to show that we support this change!
> 
> The House Transportation Committee Meeting is being held:
> 
> Date: February 29, 2012
> Time:	12:00 p.m.
> Place:	House Office Building
> 124 N. Capitol Ave. (the building on the corner of Capitol and Ottawa Sts.)
> Room 519
> 
> We'll meet at 11:00 a.m. in the lobby of the House Office Building, with the members of the Michigan Farm Bureau to go over details of the Bill and what we'll do as we go into the Committee Room (a light lunch will be provided).
> 
> Please let me know if you'll be attending by calling me at 517-381-0437 or emailing me at: [email protected].


 Thumbs Up:salute: That is great that you made it. I was unable to but watched it online. Michigan residents who support this should contact their state rep and Senator .I talked to my senators assistant Thursday night and he is on board. She said that they need e-mails and letters supporting this. I have posted a list of e-mail addresses of Transportation committee members on the S.E Michigan thread page 1456.


----------



## gusdust

tuney443;1464265 said:


> That depends whether said pickup is traveling intrastate or interstate.It has NOTHING to do with one's municipality,just the state or states you're traveling in. Go to Michigan's DOT website and look it up.


I was told each municipality could enforce the federal laws as they see fit.


----------



## tuney443

gusdust;1464366 said:


> I was told each municipality could enforce the federal laws as they see fit.


Sorry,but you were told wrong. Different fines maybe for the same offense,sure, in 2 different cities/towns is very possible,especially with plea bargaining,but what I'm saying is all there for you in black and white.


----------



## mustangman02232

I was told ~4 years ago on my old 90 with a flat bed that it wasnt a pick up thus needed COM, and that it had to be lettered not magnets, but obviously times have changed



24v6spd;1464333 said:


> Why would you be against this when you are not from Michigan? Dosen't really matter because it is going to pass. The last thing we need is more government regulation on campers etc. And magnetic signs are legal with the exception of tow trucks. WHEN the Michigan bill passes it will roll back the weight limit to 26,001 the federal standard, This will return the focus of enforcement where it needs to be, on the large trucks that carry more weight and are much more of a safety issue.


ahhh yes, blame it on the truck its allways the professionals fault


----------



## 24v6spd

mustangman02232;1467261 said:


> I was told ~4 years ago on my old 90 with a flat bed that it wasnt a pick up thus needed COM, and that it had to be lettered not magnets, but obviously times have changed
> 
> ahhh yes, blame it on the truck its allways the professionals fault


Whoever told you that was mistaken. That is the problem with these rules, each officer has their own interpretation, no consistency.


----------



## tuney443

I'm still waiting to see if I passed the fertilizer question test.Where is teacher?


----------



## dfd9

mustangman02232;1464127 said:


> i strongly disagree with this, there are to many idiots out there and there will be to many weekend warriors cutting rates even more then what they are. * I think they also need to get rid of the exemption for campers and make EVERYONE subject to FMCSA laws*
> 
> by the way, in some states, you can get a Bigger fine for going around the scales then what you would for not being in compliance.
> 
> depends on the cop, if he is trying to meet quota alot of the fly by night landscapers are easy targets, and you can NOT have a magnet on a truck. *alot of people are comfusing a PICK up with a one ton. flat beds, utility bodies, and dumps are NOT pick up trucks. You can register a regaly pick up truck COM and not need the DOT numbers unless you are lettered for a buisness on it.*


Need some big changes then. Because then it would be regulating private vehicles instead of just interstate or intrastate commerce. FMCSA can't do that. Could be argued that they can't do much or any of this, because it is an unconstitutional regulatory body. Congress is the only body allowed to make laws, not OSHA, FAA, DOT, FMCSA, EPA, etc, etc. But that's a discussion for another day.

Pickup, flatbed, one ton, 3/4 ton, blah, blah, blah. None of this matters. The only thing that matters is the GCVWR and are you being compensated for it.



gusdust;1464248 said:


> As I understand it, a pickup with a trailer which has a total of 10,001 lbs. gvw or more, is subject to FMSCA laws if it is being used for commercial use. Probably even without the trailer if the gvw. is high enough. DOT number, name, phone no. A weigh master pulled me over and educated me about this a few years ago. After talking with my representative's office I learned that it is up to each municipality as to how it is enforced. In my area it has been enforced a lot more since the economy took a crap. I feel like it is just revenue gain. Have been lots of fines and few fixit tickets.


Your representative is an idiot and should not be elected dog catcher if he thinks a state law can be enforced however each municipality sees fit. This is just flat stupid. Taking this further then, speed limits can be enforced differently? How about murder? There's a reason that state laws are state. Federal laws are federal.



gusdust;1464366 said:


> I was told each municipality could enforce the federal laws as they see fit.


Again,you were told something from someone who is an idiot.


----------



## trqjnky

heres another one.. i was told if i was hauling anything with fuel and a battery, i have to have a hazmat license!!! wtf! i cant haul a car or skid without a hazmat license?


----------



## tuney443

trqjnky;1467442 said:


> heres another one.. i was told if i was hauling anything with fuel and a battery, i have to have a hazmat license!!! wtf! i cant haul a car or skid without a hazmat license?


Somebody was pulling your pud on that one.Think about it--that would mean even car drivers driving their cars would need hazmat.Bringing a go-kart to the race would need hazmat. You get the idea.


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;1467356 said:


> I'm still waiting to see if I passed the fertilizer question test.Where is teacher?


You got it right student.


----------



## cretebaby

trqjnky;1467442 said:


> heres another one.. i was told if i was hauling anything with fuel and a battery, i have to have a hazmat license!!! wtf! i cant haul a car or skid without a hazmat license?


It's things like this is why I say people are idiots when they say just to call the DOT to get your questions answered.

I had a guy tell me the other day that the only thing that you could haul with a tanker endorsement was water if you didn't have a hazmat.


----------



## 24v6spd

cretebaby;1467523 said:


> It's things like this is why I say people are idiots when they say just to call the DOT to get your questions answered.
> 
> I had a guy tell me the other day that the only thing that you could haul with a tanker endorsement was water if you didn't have a hazmat.


On the FMCSA site when I got my DOT number I had to get hazardous endorsement due to the fact of carrying gas cans.


----------



## cretebaby

24v6spd;1467538 said:


> On the FMCSA site when I got my DOT number I had to get hazardous endorsement due to the fact of carrying gas cans.


That would depend on the quantity.


----------



## 24v6spd

cretebaby;1467539 said:


> That would depend on the quantity.


Yes, you are correct. I don't remember what the amount was. But I still think it was ridiculous.


----------



## cretebaby

24v6spd;1467542 said:


> Yes, you are correct. I don't remember what the amount was. But I still think it was ridiculous.


119 gallons?

If not need for gasoline what would you think it should be needed for?


----------



## 24v6spd

cretebaby;1467562 said:


> 119 gallons?
> 
> If not need for gasoline what would you think it should be needed for?


No, it was like 10 or 15 gallons. I believe it should be for hazardous chemicals etc, not for common everyday substances.


----------



## cretebaby

24v6spd;1467588 said:


> No, it was like 10 or 15 gallons. I believe it should be for hazardous chemicals etc, not for common everyday substances.


http://telsafe.org/Documents/NTSPGas-DieselFuelTransportation.pdf


----------



## trqjnky

well what about gas that is in a car that you are hauling???


----------



## cretebaby

trqjnky;1467639 said:


> well what about gas that is in a car that you are hauling???


The vehicles fuel tanks don't count. Beside how many have tnaks over 119 gallons?


----------



## tuney443

24v6spd;1467588 said:


> No, it was like 10 or 15 gallons. I believe it should be for hazardous chemicals etc, not for common everyday substances.


Gas certainly is a hazardous chemical.That site is ambiguous with some info for sure.


----------



## 24v6spd

cretebaby;1467599 said:


> http://telsafe.org/Documents/NTSPGas-DieselFuelTransportation.pdf


Great info. That explains things much better.


----------

